# VIENTIANE | Latsavong Plaza | 138m | 423ft | 38 fl | 20 fl x 2 | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Latsavong Plaza Vientiane, Laos*
_138.0m, ~85.0m (x2) / 38 fl, 20 fl (x2) / Office / Under construction / 2013-2016_

*P.S.: This is the new project of the now cancelled Rasavong, 100m.*





















Usai said:


> ຈາກມື້ --/03/2015 :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

update：2021/12/28








source：Construction of Laos' tallest building at Latsavong Plaza to resume – Thailand Construction and Engineering News


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 4










https://futuresoutheastasia.com/vientiane-construction-update-2022/


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

and the preject maybe on hold


----------

